# Epic songs



## departuresong (Dec 16, 2009)

What are some of the most epic songs you enjoy? Think of epic as majestic and large-scale as opposed to songs you just like a lot.

Here are some of my favorites:
Epica - "Design Your Universe (A New Age Dawns, Part V)"
E Nomine - "Mitternacht"
Virgin Black - "Midnight's Hymn"
Qntal - "Von den Elben"
Battlelore - "House of Heroes"


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 16, 2009)

Panda Bear - Bros


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 16, 2009)

Lady Gaga - Lovegame.

Alternatively:

any primordial song


----------

